# Activated carbon used in making Honey Oil Recipe



## MrGrulla (Dec 29, 2011)

An except from a Honey Oil recipe stated that after making a solution containing purified cannabis oil with ten times the volume of alcohol, to...

"Place an amount of granulated activated charcoal(Norit) equal to half the weight of the oil is added to the solution"

and then drained and alcohol removed.

Question: Doesn't the activated carbon also remove some amount of the desired chemicals?  It seems to remove most everything else it comes in contact with.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 31, 2011)

That is a good question since activated carbon removes most smells and contaminants which are larger molecules than the cannabinoids. I would assume that the removal of contaminants is the purpose of using carbon this way. It may be that the cannabinoids are small enough that they don't attach to the carbon and are then preserved in the solution. However, I am only speculating here(an educated guess) as I have little knowledge of this subject.


----------



## Graywolf (Jan 2, 2012)

MrGrulla said:
			
		

> An except from a Honey Oil recipe stated that after making a solution containing purified cannabis oil with ten times the volume of alcohol, to...
> 
> "Place an amount of granulated activated charcoal(Norit) equal to half the weight of the oil is added to the solution"
> 
> ...


 
Yes it does remove desirable constituets as well.


----------

